# "Trading Cards"



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's mine - I haven't bought him yet but I have gone to see him and am organising things so I can buy him. :wink:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, Ollie even looks really laid back in that picture.... that's a great one.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I want a generator that turns them into Pokemon cards. XD


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Haha thanks  I love the picture you have of Cinny (I saw the original on another thread you started).


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I love how you have used those icons which go with your description Sky!! What a beautiful horse Brighteyes!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, we are getting some nice looking cards!


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Haha, that's cool! I didn't realise until after I made Maggie's that there was a spider on it. :/


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Couldn't think of anything creative to say ):


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Heres mine of Cody  Devil Made Me Do It, is just his fun show name i picked haha it suits his persinality  The show we are entering dont say the names of the horses, just the riders number, so its more for me, and those who know him LOL we all love him, but he can be a bit of a as* sometimes, and hes to smart for his own good lol!


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

These are so cute, gotta give it a try!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Mine... went missing?!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Mine... went missing?!


I still see it, Sky of Optimism, right?


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh Vair Oh, I love your filly, she is beautiful!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, it's so weird that I don't!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I saw it when you first posted it - but now i dont, sky.. :sad:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Going to repost... as an attachment.


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

I can see your new post Sky, what a beautiful boy!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

ellygraceee said:


> Haha, that's cool! I didn't realise until after I made Maggie's that there was a spider on it. :/


Wow, I really love that browband!! Did you make that or did you get it somewhere?


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's my boy!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

BarrelBunny said:


> Here's my boy!
> View attachment 108238


 
hahahaha sounds like my boy to! lol except ill let him try almost anything, aslong as its horse safe. I swear he has a stomech of steal! lol


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ronan's


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

AngieLee said:


> hahahaha sounds like my boy to! lol except ill let him try almost anything, aslong as its horse safe. I swear he has a stomech of steal! lol


Hahaha! I will let him eat virtually everything, too. The only food that I DON'T want him to eat is, obviously, stuff that is bad for him, and MY food! ...but somehow he always talks me into letting him have at least half... :rofl:


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Wow, I really love that browband!! Did you make that or did you get it somewhere?


Thankyou!  I made it myself. I only stuck the rosettes on with glue though so it kinda fell apart.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow very nice trading cards


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Rusty... :L


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

my girl


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

These are fun! Thanks OP!!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I couldn't do just one.. so are my two boys


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

*Nbbles*

Here's Nibbles Card - What a fun idea. I'm going to post a picture Of actual traing cards I gave out of my SAR and therapy dog, too (Sorry for the poor quality of the dog card - I had to resize it trendously to make it upload


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was fun. Thank You.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

here's ma baba


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

All very nice, I am so enjoying this... so much fun!


----------

